# the good life



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

sitting here with coffee 3 a.m. reflecting. Another beautiful morning,warm,the rice tiller going in the field. A great yaya and good food. My family.....what more could i want?


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*nice pic's ..lefties .*

good looking family you have there !
-1f northern wisconsin / windy , freeze your face off weather .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

:spit:


northwoods said:


> good looking family you have there !
> -1f northern wisconsin / windy , freeze your face off weather .


thats my yaya,but she is family also kinda


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the Sashimi, I can find that in only one grocery store. Good point, my family stateside is complaining about the blizzard like weather in ND.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*sashimi*

sashimi was bought off the boat in the bay


----------

